# Dog lovers/owners unite!



## Thebettabubble (1 mo ago)

Here you can share your favourite breed, or the breed your dog is, and tell us why you like that breed so much. And if your dog is not a particular breed, you can share with us what you love most about your dog
I have a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, and yes it's a different breed from the King Charles Spaniel, otherwise known as English Toy Spaniel. I love Cavaliers because they a have beautiful, perfect for cuddling coat, that does not need that much care with a good grooming session, and the cutest little faces. Their energy levels are very manageable, and they honestly depend on your lifestyle. If you usually enjoy a small walk around the neighbourhood, the Cavalier will be just happy, but if one day you decide that you want to go on a long hike, the Cavalier is going to be next to you, pretending like its something they do every day. They are very trainable, and can learn things quickly, but they do have an independent and rebellious side that constantly makes me laugh. They are EXTREMELY food driven, they will literally do anything for the smallest piece of kibble. They are dog and people friendly, so on walks it's a must to make at least ten new friends. They do shed, which might be a problem for some, but I like it, it's like a reminder that I have a dog in my house. We'll I think I'm going to stop here before I write a whole book about them. I'm so excited to read everyone else's essays on their favourite dog/dog breed!


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

This is a perfect thread 

*Sorry, i wrote you guys a story lol. I gotta love all dogs breeds honestly.*

I own 4 dogs now.... I had 5 last week but... 

Foxy is my dog. She is a maltese mix. I love the maltese breed because they have soft fluffy coats, no matter the lenght. I personally like my dogs hair a short ti medium length as its perfect for brushing, cuddling and petting. There temperment is amazing, curious, energectic, friendly, goofy and loving. They are typically dog friendly, but i didnt get foxy till she was 7 and for a while ( she's better now) she disliked any small dogs her size. Foxy is 14, but you would never know it. She loves playing with her toys and gets so, so excited when i get home. She doesnt like when her feet are touched, but she will tolerate it. Foxy dislikes water, so if your bathing her, you are sure to let your neighbors know that you slaughter maltese dogs for a living 😂😂. Foxy is currently fighting Soft tissue Sarcoma cancer in her left leg. It breaks my heart to think she can't be around forever.

Wickett is a 18 year old Shihtzu\Bichon Frise mix. He has dementia and is very demanding but really is a lovable pup. He is blind and deaf, but still strives for affection. He is around 21 pound and definetley looks and acts his age. He is goofy and trys to wash his face. He licks snow off the ground, no matter what colour it is (ew). I don't have as much to write for wickett.

Sammy is a 15 year old Shihtzu. Now, If you want a heavy duty floor cleaner, he's your man. Sammy is very sure that when we humans talk, its about food. Only food. He is the first to the kitchen when food is being made, and also has and underbite, making his gremlin face even for more adorable. He is overweight bc he steals wicketts food (he's on a diet now). Sammy weighs 17 pounds. Sammy loves eating , if that wasnt made obvious. 

RIP (he was named that from Yellowstone lol) Is a 3 year old Mastiff german shepard. He weighs roughley around 115 pounds and he doesnt really realize his size. For instace, Rip is certain he should be an inside lap dog.When we first got him he thought he could jump on people, which didn't work out very well. Luckily, being a big boy means that he gets big meals. Rip is very food motivated. Rip tends to be very active and takes his job at protecting our yard very seriously. He protrols his territitory like a betta fish, making sure nothings wrong, he has a high pitch excited bark but when he thinks something wrong, he has a big deep bark. at the end of the day, he is tired bc of tbe fact he patrols the 17 acre fence line all day!!! 

I honestly was shocked that my hand s didn't fall off typing this. Fastest ive typed in a while.


----------



## FunFishFriend (11 mo ago)

I have four dogs! First off, my favorite breed is definitely chihuahuas because of their size, confidence, and spunky attitudes. (Also I’m very biased, you will see why)
My Puppies:
Bruno! Bruno is a thirteen year old chihuahua terrier mix. We bond over snacks, naps, cuddles, and TV. He sleeps in bed with me when I have nightmares.








Then there is Twinkie, my five pound three year old chihuahua terrier mix. She is playful and cute, although not that smart. She is one of the few dogs who can chase and consistently catch her tail, lol. Still no idea how she does it.








Then there is Xena, a five year old goldendoodle. Unlike her sister, she is very intelligent. She knows lots of tricks and all of the people in our house by name. We can say, “Go find, (me).” And she will go and fetch the person called.









There is all of them, Xena is in the back.
And last but not least, there is Dita, the three moth old puppy. She is an absolute sweetheart who loves to snuggle. She is a mini schnauzer.








Well, that’s my doggies!


----------



## Thebettabubble (1 mo ago)

Oh and before I forget to mention it, if anyone does/competes with their dog(s) in dog sports or does any other activity, like hiking on the weekends etc, please be sure to let us know!


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

I hike with my pups, did agility with foxy for years


----------



## Crayawns (7 mo ago)

Lovely dog descriptions- all of them.

mine, Shetland sheepdogs aka Shelties

why? . Smart, smart, smart. Bond very deeply to their people. Always want to be with their people but can handle work schedules etc. Very spunky, twinkle in the eyes, active. Beauty and so wonderful feeling to pet. I enjoy the grooming . Not aggressive and their size works well with me. Negatives: barky, it is part of how they herd sheep and communicate


----------



## Thebettabubble (1 mo ago)

TropicalFlow3 said:


> I hike with my pups, did agility with foxy for years


Ugh I love agility, I do some form of agility at home with my dog, (always using safe equipment) but we're having some small problems, I might make another thread to ask for help


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Thebettabubble said:


> Ugh I love agility, I do some form of agility at home with my dog, (always using safe equipment) but we're having some small problems, I might make another post to ask for help


Oh! That's awesome. You should make another thread lol.


----------



## Thebettabubble (1 mo ago)

Crayawns said:


> Lovely dog descriptions- all of them.
> 
> mine, Shetland sheepdogs aka Shelties
> 
> ...


Shelties are a breed I love from afar, too much energy and barkyness for me, and might need a little more grooming than I would enjoy, but such a beautiful and smart dog indeed, love herding breeds. I see you have American lines, which I slightly prefer, but anyways too much talking, beautiful beautiful dogs!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

All y'alls babies are _absolutely _precious!!!

I don't have a favourite breed of dog. I can tell you that one day I'll own a pitbull and a borzoi, but I don't have a favourite.
To be entirely honest, I'm not even much of a dog person, I prefer cats. I do love dogs, but as an introvert that enjoys quiet and personal space, dogs just aren't that 

We do have a Shih-poo though, named Odin! He's a rescue from the local shelter I used to work at.
Odin's very much a people dog. He's extremely friendly to people and also incredibly smart. He picks up new tricks easily and retains a good memory for them. 
He's also good at deciphering when one of us is upset and his solution is to, literally, throw his toys at you until you play with him as he knows that his antics for play make us laugh. 

A few cons are that he is incredibly stubborn, food motivated, and has behavioral issues. So while he knows the basic commands and a variety of additional tricks, he only listens if he gets a treat as a reward. 
We also believe that he's got some neurological issues (anxiety, stress, maybe a brain tumour, we don't know yet), so we think that whatever it is plays into some of his behavioral problems. He did come from a backyard breeder and has several physical issues, hence why we think something neurological as well. 

Besides him being a pain at times, he's also a goof and I love him very much, here's a few photos of him below:


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Yall have such cute pups!


----------



## Thebettabubble (1 mo ago)

Eridanus said:


> All y'alls babies are _absolutely _precious!!!
> 
> I don't have a favourite breed of dog. I can tell you that one day I'll own a pitbull and a borzoi, but I don't have a favourite.
> To be entirely honest, I'm not even much of a dog person, I prefer cats. I do love dogs, but as an introvert that enjoys quiet and personal space, dogs just aren't that
> ...


He's so cute! Borzoi are one of my favourite breeds as well! I might own one in the future. If you can't already tell, I'm definitely a toy breed person, with a healthy mix of sighthound person in me


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Thebettabubble said:


> He's so cute! Borzoi are one of my favourite breeds as well! I might own one in the future. If you can't already tell, I'm definitely a toy breed person, with a healthy mix of sighthound person in me


So, you'd argue that small dogs are dogs?  
Odin constantly gets told he's not a dog by us, I've met cats bigger than him! 

Anyways, no problems with small dogs here, I'm just a big dog person lol


----------



## Thebettabubble (1 mo ago)

Eridanus said:


> So, you'd argue that small dogs are dogs?
> Odin constantly gets told he's not a dog by us, I've met cats bigger than him!
> 
> Anyways, no problems with small dogs here, I'm just a big dog person lol


Yes! I know, your comment was only meant as a joke, but i strongly believe that small dogs should be treated as dog, not necessarily meaning they should be handled the same way, but small dogs should not be treated like small children. This was not directed towards you in any way, it's just my opinion on the matter, anyways, yes I'm definitely a toy dog person, but I do love big dogs as well


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Thebettabubble said:


> Yes! I know, your comment was only meant as a joke, but i strongly believe that small dogs should be treated as dog, not necessarily meaning they should be handled the same way, but small dogs should not be treated like small children. This was not directed towards you in any way, it's just my opinion on the matter, anyways, yes I'm definitely a toy dog person, but I do love big dogs as well


No worries! Even if it was (I know it wasn't!), it's not like you said anything offensive, it would've just been a difference of opinions 

I do agree though. While every animal has the right to be spoiled, they're not human children and shouldn't be treated as such. Treat them as a dog and spoil them in dog ways, ya know?


----------



## Thebettabubble (1 mo ago)

Eridanus said:


> No worries! Even if it was (I know it wasn't!), it's not like you said anything offensive, it would've just been a difference of opinions
> 
> I do agree though. While every animal has the right to be spoiled, they're not human children and shouldn't be treated as such. Treat them as a dog and spoil them in dog ways, ya know?


Exactly, I couldn't agree more. What I am going to say though, because well, that's me, is that being spoiled looks different for every breed, and every dog. For example, you can put a livestock guardian dog in an apartment, let it sleep on the bed, feed it hamburgers every day, but it will still prefer to be living outside, guarding and sleeping next to its flock of sheep. Now take a pekingese for example and place it in the same apartment as the LGD, and well, you've got a happy camper. Anyways too much babbling again🤣


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Thebettabubble said:


> Exactly, I couldn't agree more. What I am going to say though, because well, that's me, is that being spoiled looks different for every breed, and every dog. For example, you can put a livestock guardian dog in an apartment, let it sleep on the bed, feed it hamburgers every day, but it will still prefer to be living outside, guarding and sleeping next to its flock of sheep. Now take a pekingese for example and place it in the same apartment as the LGD, and well, you've got a happy camper. Anyways too much babbling again🤣


Agreed, but I think it depends on the individual dog too. 
A lot of the worker breeds need to have a job, but sometimes the job isn't always what they were bred to do. Like a collie living inside, being treated well, but their job is being a service animal instead of herding, ya know? 

Anyways, just my thoughts on it. And nah, you weren't rambling! Even if you were, I've done so much worse. So no worries


----------



## Thebettabubble (1 mo ago)

Eridanus said:


> Agreed, but I think it depends on the individual dog too.
> A lot of the worker breeds need to have a job, but sometimes the job isn't always what they were bred to do. Like a collie living inside, being treated well, but their job is being a service animal instead of herding, ya know?
> 
> Anyways, just my thoughts on it. And nah, you weren't rambling! Even if you were, I've done so much worse. So no worries


I won't entirely agree. Collies were bred to be obedient, smart, higher energy dogs, so they could herd sheep. Those are things that can also make them good service dogs. I would agree that it's line and dog dependent, I believe that it depends largely on breed. For example, borzoi can't be good service dogs. But I will agree that within a breed that is considered suitable for service work, or any purpose really, there will be dogs that will be better at it and dogs that won't be as good


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Thebettabubble said:


> I won't entirely agree. Collies were bred to be obedient, smart, higher energy dogs, so they could herd sheep. Those are things that can also make them good service dogs. I would agree that it's line and dog dependent, I believe that it depends largely on breed. For example, borzoi can't be good service dogs. But I will agree that within a breed that is considered suitable for service work, or any purpose really, there will be dogs that will be better at it and dogs that won't be as good


Agreed, it does depend on the individual!

Edit: Hang on, wasn't till after I posted that I think I misread LOL

Edit 2: Apologies for that, I'm usually better about rereading. 
Anyways, personally, I think it more depends on the dog than the line.

Let's say someone had the choice between making their GSD or their Borzoi a service dog. The GSD didn't have the qualities that a service dog needs to be able to perform it's duties correctly while the borzoi did. 
While the borzoi is a sight hound and originally bred for hunting, I would argue, that in this scenario, because it had the qualities needed (such as, obedient, quick learner, unreactive, ect) that it would be better than the GSD. 
Even though the GSD is a line bred to work, it didn't have the qualities needed to make it a service dog (for example, it's got an impatient personality or won't do the commands on command). 

In addition, while some breeds due to their line might have a higher willingness to work as a service dog, I still think it's more individual than genetic tendencies. As even in a herding dog line, like a collie, you can have dogs that aren't interested in such a thing. 
For example, within a breed you have different lines, so while some might be breed specifically for herding, there are other collies that were bred for companionship. Which in that line the breeder would've focused on personality and not prey drive, therefore the dogs would be better as service dogs than herders.


----------



## Thebettabubble (1 mo ago)

I'm going to break your post in sections so I can answer directly to them if that's OK with you.


Eridanus said:


> Let's say someone had the choice between making their GSD or their Borzoi a service dog. The GSD didn't have the qualities that a service dog needs to be able to perform it's duties correctly while the borzoi did.
> While the borzoi is a sight hound and originally bred for hunting, I would argue, that in this scenario, because it had the qualities needed (such as, obedient, quick learner, unreactive, ect) that it would be better than the GSD.
> Even though the GSD is a line bred to work, it didn't have the qualities needed to make it a service dog (for example, it's got an impatient personality or won't do the commands on command).


Borzoi are not a good breed for service work. If you mean that this particular borzoi happens to have the desired qualities, then yes, but it's extremely rare, and in general, borzoi make terrible service dogs. First off, borzoi have high prey drive, which means the minute they see a squirrel or a cat running, they'll go after it. In addition, borzoi, as sighthounds were bred to be independent. An independent dog is not going to pay attention to the owner, and this could potentially be dangerous for the person. While borzoi are very smart, and learn very quickly, they are not biddable, meaning they will not do something if they don't want to. In addition, they do not do well with repetitive commands and training, like most sighthounds


Eridanus said:


> In addition, while some breeds due to their line might have a higher willingness to work as a service dog, I still think it's more individual than genetic tendencies. As even in a herding dog line, like a collie, you can have dogs that aren't interested in such a thing.


I agree with you here! Service work really depends on the dog and cannot be a trait that can be bred into a line. Breeders who advertise their dogs as service dogs are BYB IMO.


Eridanus said:


> For example, within a breed you have different lines, so while some might be breed specifically for herding, there are other collies that were bred for companionship.


Companionship is a byproduct, not a purpose. Say you have Cavaliers, my breed, which is considered a companion breed. In order to ethically breed, you need to breed for a purpose. In the case of the Cavalier, that would be either wanting your next show dog, or your next sport dog, like an agility dog. In that particular litter, not all the puppies are going to be show worthy, or good agility dogs, in which case, they would be placed in loving pet homes. Almost all dogs are companions, (I'm mostly excluding LGDs) but not all dogs can be show prospects or sport dogs, protection dogs etc.


----------

